# Minging Chicken. Alternatives?



## Jimbo1977 (Oct 4, 2007)

I find that most chicken breast fillets from the supermarkets are minging and contain lots of fat and horrible red bits. 

Ive looked at the free range but seems very expensive to buy when you are eating several breast per day. I have found that Asda do large Turkey breast fillets and dont seem to have much fat or horrible bits in it, which I often eat as alternatives. In the past I have bought frozen chicken breasts, when bulking for convenience. However I find the same problem as with the non frozen breasts.

I was therefore thinking about looking online to see if there is any websites that deliver chicken that is of better quality than the supermarkets.

Q1. Anyone do this and know any good websites to get them from?

Q2. And does anyone have any alternative suggestions such as Ostrich?

This may seem like abit of a stupid question, but I am sick of the poor quality chicken that seems to be stocked in the supermarkets these days.


----------



## bogue (Sep 15, 2008)

go to macro

you can get 28 big chicken brest fillets for £19 i think

iv run out so im goin this weekend for more

iv never seen it anywere as cheep as this before


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

bogue said:


> go to macro
> 
> you can get 28 big chicken brest fillets for £19 i think
> 
> ...


that is HIGHLY unlikely to be good quality chicken...


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Costco do a big tray for about £14 and you get 10-14 quite large chicken breasts there - not bad either and very little water, though they don't do free range :sad:


----------



## Jimbo1977 (Oct 4, 2007)

Cool. Is that an online shop or a local one? We dont have one here in Southport. Looked online but there only seems to be an American one.


----------



## dsldude (Sep 11, 2008)

I have an idea, its abit radical though

Go to a Butcher 

http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?hl=en&um=1&ie=UTF-8&q=butchers+in+southport&fb=1&view=text&sa=X&oi=local_group&resnum=1&ct=more-results&cd=1


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

or eat turkey


----------



## Jimmy_Cricket (Aug 3, 2006)

I get my chicken from this place - http://www.fresh-meat-online.co.uk/acatalog/Online_Catalogue_Poultry_4.html

You get about 40 boo bs for £50. Each boo b are rather large too and they are rather tasty.


----------



## Jimbo1977 (Oct 4, 2007)

Cool. I will give them a go. Thanks alot.


----------



## Jimbo1977 (Oct 4, 2007)

dsldude said:


> I have an idea, its abit radical though
> 
> Go to a Butcher
> 
> http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?hl=en&um=1&ie=UTF-8&q=butchers+in+southport&fb=1&view=text&sa=X&oi=local_group&resnum=1&ct=more-results&cd=1


Yea, ive tried Butchers aswell and they are def better than supermarkets but again abit too expensive. Thanks anyway.


----------



## Jimbo1977 (Oct 4, 2007)

MissBC said:


> or eat turkey


Yea, as mentioned I sometimes get those large Turkey breasts from ASDA but the problem is that ASDA is a bit out my way and they are often sold out.


----------

